# Dayan 4x4 wth



## vinylen (Nov 20, 2010)

My dayan 4x4 sucks... what did u guys do to make it awesome? because i really can't see any good in this cube atm


----------



## Shortey (Nov 20, 2010)

Maru lube.


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 20, 2010)

Lube and tension it


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 20, 2010)

If you loosen the outer screws slightly it helps a lot.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 26, 2010)

CRC, loosen screws.


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but it beats creating a new one to post my opinion on the DaYan + Mf8 4x4x4 I guess.

I got my DaYan + Mf8 this weekend and really like it. I've tried one before, but only briefly. I didn't want to man-handle it at the time to see how it performs, because it was the owners main 4x4x4 and he had a comp the next day.

I also have a ShengShou 4x4x4 and the X-Cube.

The ShengShou is nice and fast and all, but it has outer layer lock-ups that cause pops and those are mostly internal pops. I hate fixing the ShengShou after an internal pop because it's really hard to reassemble when the cube is still lubed. It has come as far as that when I do use this cube, I'm extremely careful with it which = slow solves = not a proper speedcube when I'm using it.

The X-Cube is faster than the ShengShou and I really love it with all my heart, but the internal pops are also there albeit easier to fix than the ShengShou. The internal pieces are bigger and hold each other into place slightly during assembly which helps a lot. But it's still time consuming and a pain in the ass to reassemble.

My new DaYan hasn't broken in yet(but has been lubed) and I haven't done anything with the tensions either, so it's still pretty tight. It popped on me in the bus this morning which was something I expected though. 
But what I love about this cube is that I haven't had any internal popping to date. I haven't studied the mech properly yet, but it's a lot like something you would see in a 2x2x2 and seems pretty sturdy. When edges or corners pop, they are really easy to put back it without making the internals fall apart too like you would see with the afore mentioned cubes.

So when I'm at home I'll still be using my X-Cube for speed solving. For commuting, it's definitely the DaYan. This morning I just picked the piece up when it popped, pushed it back in place and finished the solve. When the same happened some time back with my ShengShou, I had to cling on to it all the way home to prevent it from disintegrating into a spray of pieces...which is exactly what it did when I got home and let go of it...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 9, 2011)

Does lubix/diff oil work well in the Dayan+mf8 4x4s?


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2011)

The outer layers have responded pretty well to Lubix, but the inner layers are still harder to turn than I'm used to from my other 4x4x4s. I haven't done anything with the tensions yet though. But yeah, Lubix/ differential oil will definitely make it better than it is out of the box.


----------



## radmin (May 9, 2011)

Diff oil helped my inner layers quite a bit. My issue is the size. If Dayan+MF would make a 6cm I'd be a happy person.


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2011)

radmin said:


> Diff oil helped my inner layers quite a bit. My issue is the size. If Dayan+MF would make a 6cm I'd be a happy person.


 
Do you know of a decent lubing guide for the DaYan? How did you lube it?

Yeah, it's big. I'm not really into big cubes but I'm not really very fast at 4x4x4 yet either so it's OK for now I guess...


----------



## radmin (May 9, 2011)

I took it all apart and lubed it like I would a 2x2. I adjusted the tension but I can't remember which direction.


----------



## radmin (May 9, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> S
> The ShengShou is nice and fast and all, but it has outer layer lock-ups that cause pops and those are mostly internal pops. I hate fixing the ShengShou after an internal pop because it's really hard to reassemble when the cube is still lubed. It has come as far as that when I do use this cube, I'm extremely careful with it which = slow solves = not a proper speedcube when I'm using it.


 
There is a mod for the Shengshou that helps with lockups. I found it on youtube. The broken in x-cube still beats it 
though.


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help radmin


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 9, 2011)

radmin said:


> There is a mod for the Shengshou that helps with lockups. I found it on youtube. The broken in x-cube still beats it
> though.


 Could you give the link cause mine is driving me crazy


----------



## radmin (May 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKDGsQZD5Wc


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2011)

HELP ME!~ The inner layers are so hard to turn that I keep popping edges when I manipulate them  I've been solving this cube the whole day and it has really helped me respect my X-Cube so much more than I already do. Which is a good thing btw


----------



## protocoldoug (May 12, 2011)

b4p4076... Yeah, I'm thinking of getting an x-cube myself. I first had the ghosthand 4x4x4, and then upgraded to the dayan+mf8...

anyway, I found the same thing I was thinking I wasted $20 on it (or whatever I paid), and what I did was...

First -- disassemble it down to the 2x2x2-like-core. Or close. You can leave on one-to-three of the "discs" that hold on the outer cubies. Then... You're going to want to loosen the tensions on that 2x2x2 core, lube liberally and sit there and work it in well. I used CRC, personally.

It worked OK for me, but... I'm still considering the x-cube, I just don't like the size of the dayan+mf8 4x4x4 tbh. Hard to rationalize the cube after buying two others, but... ahhh perfection.

Hope that helps *thumbs up*


----------



## DavidWoner (May 12, 2011)

Just put weaker springs in it. MiniDS, V-2, lanlan etc.


----------



## chikato_tan (May 13, 2011)

i think you should lube it then tigh up the screws for breaking , the lubrication will help you turn it normal , it maybe can not cut corner well but you can use it for speeding . after 3-4 weeks loose the screws a little bit (not too much or it will pop ) and enjoy .i did that to my Dayan and it`s fine , i can sub 1minute with it  
P/s : sorry for my bad english


----------



## Bapao (May 17, 2011)

protocoldoug said:


> b4p4076... Yeah, I'm thinking of getting an x-cube myself. I first had the ghosthand 4x4x4, and then upgraded to the dayan+mf8...
> 
> anyway, I found the same thing I was thinking I wasted $20 on it (or whatever I paid), and what I did was...
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I'll try it out this evening  The cube has been sitting on my cube-shelf gathering dust. Such a waste...



chikato_tan said:


> i think you should lube it then tigh up the screws for breaking , the lubrication will help you turn it normal , it maybe can not cut corner well but you can use it for speeding . after 3-4 weeks loose the screws a little bit (not too much or it will pop ) and enjoy .i did that to my Dayan and it`s fine , i can sub 1minute with it
> P/s : sorry for my bad english


 
I applied lube when I got it but only the outer layers turn well. That's reassuring, I'm confident it'll get better after time passes 
Your English is fine, don't worry about it


----------



## vinylen (May 19, 2011)

I also got a x-cube 4 a few weeks ago, it sucked at first, but after a couple of solves it got better, although i dont think it has reached its maximal potential, the inner layers are still pretty clicky but outer layers are great. 
radmin: how long did it take for u to break in a x-cube to awesomeness?


----------



## radmin (May 19, 2011)

100 + solves to get the xcube good. Then clean it out. It sheds black dust.


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

I got around to taking mine apart yesterday evening. 

I've tried to colour code the comments for clarity. 

*Edges* 

First thing I had noticed was the fact that the edges weren't flush, which looks pretty ugly on a white cube. The gaps were pretty big on some pieces so I took the edges apart and found three areas with excess sprue that was hindering the bits from fitting properly. 






By b4p4076 at 2011-05-19 

This stuff falls out when you separate the pieces, it is also still stuck along the highlighted area. Just scrape it off with a box cutter. 

There is excess plastic build up around these pins, it's mostly the pin that I've highlighted here, but it can also be others on some edges. Box cutter. 

Sometimes there's also excess plastic around the holes that the pins go in to that you might need to remove. 

*Core* 





By b4p4076 at 2011-05-19 

Needed to shave the the excess plastic sticking out from around the holes on the core. Not that important but my core was pretty bad in that aspect. 

*Washers* 





By b4p4076 at 2011-05-19 

Old washers 
DaYan 4 washer 
Carnage 

When I dismantled the core I was shocked. Loads of ground up plastic everywhere. 
Although I didn't take a picture, one of the washers had actually gotten stuck on the screw which in turn, was holding the spring under pressure. Lots of plastic shavings/ powder stuck in the springs too. It took some force to separate them. First thing I did was to swap the washers for ones left over from my DY4. The one on the far left of the photo was even bent/ faulty  

So yeah, cleaned it all out. 

*Lube* 

Lubed the following parts: 

Under the screw head 
On the bottom of the spring 
Under the washer 
In the core centers 
The core pieces in general 

I had already lubed the outer parts. 

*Conclusion* 

You'll laugh, but the inner layers run smoother and with less force than the outer ones. It's a proper speed cube now. Now I just need to become a proper 4x4x4 speedcuber  

Anybody know a mod for the outer layers? I mean, they don't have to be as fast as those on the X-Cube or anything. Maybe just as easy to turn as the inner layers...


----------



## vinylen (May 20, 2011)

thanks for the "review" or what to call it, it sounds really weird that your inner layers turns better than the outer, for me its the opposite.
Did you watch izowired assembly tutorial? because before he assembled the cube he actually scraped off some of the excess plastic.

I didn't bother to scrape it off tho, which resulted in a crappy cube for a week, but im actually thinking of disassembling it to remove those scraps actually


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

The inner layers on my ShengShou 4x4x4 are easier to turn than the outer layers too, so it's not unusual on a 4x4x4  On the X-Cube it's the other way around for example.

Did you take your core apart like I did? Lubing the springs and washers and such could make a difference. And I suspect those crappy washers were slowing things down considerably. They were literally digging into the plastic. 

Thanks for the tip, I'll go look for that vid this evening then


----------



## vinylen (May 20, 2011)

Yeah i will definetly take my cube apart tonight when i get home! 
cheers


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

Cool. Let me know how it went 
I just hope the new washers and the lube will prevent my cube's core centers from deteriorating even more, otherwise this cube won't be getting very old...


----------



## yockee (May 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've posted on this already or not, but what I did to mine, which has worked for everyone I've told to do this, is to take it completely apart to get to the 2x2 core, and LUBE INSIDE THE 2x2 structure. You just pop an edge out of the 2x2 core and put some lube inside. Then, TENSION the 3 main screws on the CORE. You want to loosen them enough so that the core will not pop, but will turn well. Then, screw the ball shells back onto the core and tighten them ALL THE WAY. This will keep your outer layers sturdy and stable, while your inners are fast and smooth due to lubing and tensioning the core.


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

yockee said:


> I'm not sure if I've posted on this already or not, but what I did to mine, which has worked for everyone I've told to do this, is to take it completely apart to get to the 2x2 core, and LUBE INSIDE THE 2x2 structure. You just pop an edge out of the 2x2 core and put some lube inside. Then, TENSION the 3 main screws on the CORE. You want to loosen them enough so that the core will not pop, but will turn well. Then, screw the ball shells back onto the core and tighten them ALL THE WAY. This will keep your outer layers sturdy and stable, while your inners are fast and smooth due to lubing and tensioning the core.


 
Yeah did more or less the same. but took everything apart, lubed the screws/ springs and swapped the washers for wider ones too.

*Big* fan of your YouTube stuff btw. !

Regards,

H.


----------



## vinylen (May 20, 2011)

I did the same thing, just took it apart etc. But after a while it got slow, and my edges just flew out of the cube, even though it wasnt very loose, so i switched to my x-cube, gonna disassemble it right now

brb with results.


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

Aight! tbc...


----------



## vinylen (May 25, 2011)

turned out great! although it still pops from time to time... 

i just realised i would do so much more 4x4 if there was a perfect cube..


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

vinylen said:


> turned out great! although it still pops from time to time...
> 
> i just realised i would do so much more 4x4 if there was a perfect cube..



Sweet! My DaYan 4x4x4 is sexy as _hell_ after the dis/reassembly stuff.

As perfect as what? As an excellent 3x3x3? Because even those aren't "perfect". But I get your flow...

Have fun with your "new" cube btw.


----------



## vinylen (May 25, 2011)

heh, I mean, a cube that doesnt pop or stuff, i'm streaming some cubing atm if ur interested
http://j-tv.me/lMUVw0


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

vinylen said:


> heh, I mean, a cube that doesnt pop or stuff, i'm streaming some cubing atm if ur interested
> http://j-tv.me/lMUVw0



I know bruv 

Thanks for asking me over man  Will be right there, needs to learn stuff...



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /forum/47 was not found on this server.
> 
> ...



Thanks for nothing


----------



## vinylen (May 25, 2011)

i dont understand :9 
was my link invalid?


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

vinylen said:


> i dont understand :9
> *was my link invalid*?


 
Yes


----------



## vinylen (May 25, 2011)

what about this one
http://www.justin.tv/vinylen?utm_campaign=post_live&utm_source=live&utm_medium=url#/w/1254006192


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------

